# New Jersey comps?



## obie (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone know of any BBQ competitions in New Jersey where public is welcome?


----------



## yankeerob (Apr 18, 2010)

The Jersey State championship is in Wildwood. Google it.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 18, 2010)

This is the one in Wildwood
http://www.njbbq.com/

There is also one in Dover, DE so if you aren't too far from there you might be interested in that as well.
http://www.doverdowns.com/dining/dia...tate-bbq-2010/


----------

